# A New Scam



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

This is a new one for me.

"
Hi,

I am directed by the board of Visage model Management to inform you that we are interested in your profile picture on Facebook for the new
Samsung billboard advert in Charles de Gaulle international airport in France,Send a copy of your picture via email to Agent Rose Colton at ( [email protected] ) for more details about the new Samsung bill board advert and the payment you will receive.

Contract Period:12 MONTHS
Total Payment:$600,999.00

Visage Production/Models
Visage Models Management .© 1995-2019"

I think this is the photo they want:


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't wait, spend the money now!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

They want that pic because Samsung stinks.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Who gets the other dollar?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Administrative costs.


----------



## Pulaus (Jan 24, 2021)

This is the one sent to me. 

Hi,

I am directed by the board of Visage model Management to inform you that we are interested in your profile picture for the new
Samsung billboard advert in Charles de Gaulle international airport in France,Send a copy of your picture via email to Agent Mrs Barbara Le Bacquer at ( [email protected] ) for more details about the new Samsung bill board advert and the payment you will receive.

Contract Period:12 MONTHS
Total Payment: $90,999.00
$85,000.00 After Tax =Averge of $7,000 PER MONTH

Email Mrs Barbara Le Bacquer for more details.

Visage Production/Models
Visage Models Management .© 1995-2021
----------------------------------------
This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and intended solely for the use of the individual


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, They paid me over a million. The check is supposed to be deposited late next week


----------



## Anorwar (Feb 10, 2021)

Pulaus said:


> This is the one sent to me.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I received the exact same message in IG today!


HDRider said:


> Ah, They paid me over a million. The check is supposed to be deposited late next week


did it come?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Anorwar said:


> I received the exact same message in IG today!
> 
> did it come?


Give me your bank account number and I will split it with you.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I got something similar along with the email from the Nigerian prince. I’m expecting a bank deposit any day now! 🤣🤣🤪🤪


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

georger said:


> I got something similar along with the email from the Nigerian prince. I’m expecting a bank deposit any day now! 🤣🤣🤪🤪


I recently found out I am related to a Nigerian prince. Got an email from him telling me so


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't do facebook but if they wanted my picture it could only be for the comedy value.


----------

